# "Bad" mixes?



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

So, I am still deciding on which route I want to go as far as bringing in a companion to my family (purchasing from breeder or adopting from shelter). I know that the general theory is mixed breeds tend to be healthier, but I know that is just generalization and any dog is prone to health problems regardless. But there are some mixes that give me a pause. For instance, I saw a puppy on a rescue site that was american bulldog and boxer. The poor little thing looked so awkward, and I couldn't help but think of what future problems might arise. I know there's no specific list of these are mixes to stay away from, but are there certain crossings that are not ideal? I know a friend of mine was complaining because a lot of these designer dogs people don't consider the temperament or underlying health conditions when breeding...Not that the rescues are designer dogs or anything of course.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think there are any mixes that you need to stay away from.

_I_ personally would not get a small dog mix, _I_ would want something that is going to be at least 35 pounds when full grown. _I_ would look for Border Collie mixes, GSD mixes, something cute, furry and of medium size. :wub:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I grew up with a female GSD/Husky and she was a great dog and absolutely gorgeous too but then I rescued a male GSD/Husky mix and although he was gorgeous he wasn't a great dog and he had several behavioral issues.

My friend has a ACD mix, she is bossy, mean and has an attitude problem. Because of her, I would not want that kind of mix. 

My aunt had a Doberman/Keeshond mix and she was a great dog.

My friend had a GSD/Chow mix and he was so freaking cute but he was a watchdog and he would not hesitate to bite someone if they came over uninvited even if he knew them.

I also grew up with a Lhaso Apso/Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix and he was the dumbest dog ever and not a very good dog.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, I am definitely looking for a GSD mix if anything, though still up in the fence because I was raised that you spay/neuter after an animal is full grown, and a lot of the rescues want you to do it within 6 months. I am going to be fostering some puppies in the next month or two, and one of the upcoming litters are GSD/BC mixes. I knew this topic was a bit of a reach, there's just some mixes that seem like a bad idea due to both breeds having a slew of health issues or temperament issues.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Pit bull mixed with jack Russell terrier, stay far far away from, 

Chow mixes are 50/50, could go either way

Never afghan hounds.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Yes, I am definitely looking for a GSD mix if anything, though still up in the fence because I was raised that you spay/neuter after an animal is full grown, and a lot of the rescues want you to do it within 6 months. I am going to be fostering some puppies in the next month or two, and one of the upcoming litters are GSD/BC mixes. I knew this topic was a bit of a reach, there's just some mixes that seem like a bad idea due to both breeds having a slew of health issues or temperament issues.


I would be interested in the GSD/BC mixed puppies. Both breeds are incredibly smart and easy to train, should be super cute and possibly furry. :wub:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Unless you have seen and know for sure who the parents are of this pup, it will always be a guess. In our area they have plenty of Husky and Malamute mixes but they all are wolf hybrids. Then the Bulldog, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Boxer mixes are mainly Pitbulls.
Many rescue groups and shelters leave the controversial breeds out of the mixes for marketing purposes. But if you like the dog and have temperament tested it, you have a start. The dog is who is regardless its label on the kennel.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know of BAD mixes but I know of awkward looking ones.. GSD/Jack Russel or a Basset/Golden mix.. probably super great dogs, just looked funny  My sister has 2 BC/Pug mixes and they are um.. interesting. One is just super cute and awesome and the other is, well... isn't all there and is a brat. Lol. I had Lab/BC mixes growing up and a choc Lab/GSD mix. They were not mannered well but in general great dogs! If we trained them, they would have been amazing


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I will know within the next month when I set up to foster my first litter. Now that I'm a homeowner, I have plenty of space to be able to do it. But if you truly are interested, I'll give a heads up on the babies once I get them


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Well, I will know within the next month when I set up to foster my first litter. Now that I'm a homeowner, I have plenty of space to be able to do it. But if you truly are interested, I'll give a heads up on the babies once I get them


Oh no, thank you but no thanks! I LOVE puppies and I would love to have another one but I am not in the market for another pet, TOO MANY CATS! LOL.

My next dog will most likely be a female Doberman but I would like to eventually adopt a BC mix later on in life. :wub:

I DO want to see pictures and here all about your adventures in fostering though!


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Oh no, thank you but no thanks! I LOVE puppies and I would love to have another one but I am not in the market for another pet, TOO MANY CATS! LOL.
> 
> My next dog will most likely be a female Doberman but I would like to eventually adopt a BC mix later on in life. :wub:
> 
> I DO want to see pictures and here all about your adventures in fostering though!


LOL I totally understand...And I will, it should be pretty fun and interesting to say the least. I've wanted to foster for a long time, but never really had the time or space to do so. I just figured that it was time to give back to a living being that needed just a little help in life. I will definitely share some pictures though when the time comes


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> LOL I totally understand...And I will, it should be pretty fun and interesting to say the least. I've wanted to foster for a long time, but never really had the time or space to do so. I just figured that it was time to give back to a living being that needed just a little help in life. I will definitely share some pictures though when the time comes


*Hear not "here" lol oops. :crazy:

That is really cool of you to do that, thank you for fostering!


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> So, I am still deciding on which route I want to go as far as bringing in a companion to my family (purchasing from breeder or adopting from shelter). I know that the general theory is mixed breeds tend to be healthier, but I know that is just generalization and any dog is prone to health problems regardless. But there are some mixes that give me a pause. For instance, I saw a puppy on a rescue site that was american bulldog and boxer. The poor little thing looked so awkward, and I couldn't help but think of what future problems might arise. I know there's no specific list of these are mixes to stay away from, but are there certain crossings that are not ideal? I know a friend of mine was complaining because a lot of these designer dogs people don't consider the temperament or underlying health conditions when breeding...Not that the rescues are designer dogs or anything of course.


Being near Detroit or in Detroit, MI from what I see on; "Hardcore Pawn," you need a 75 - 90 pound aggressive animal, all you can handle and a bit more at times...



Thewretched said:


> Pit bull mixed with Jack Russell terrier, stay far far away from,
> 
> Chow mixes are 50/50, could go either way
> 
> ...


This I will add plus 1.. JRT is enough dog alone, add Pit Bull and you have a non-stop barking time bomb..



Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Yes, I am definitely looking for a GSD mix if anything, though still up in the fence because I was raised that you spay/neuter after an animal is full grown, and a lot of the rescues want you to do it within 6 months. I am going to be fostering some puppies in the next month or two, and one of the upcoming litters are GSD/BC mixes. I knew this topic was a bit of a reach, there's just some mixes that seem like a bad idea due to both breeds having a slew of health issues or temperament issues.


Being instructed on anything like spaying at 6 months of age is a bad deal. I would look elsewhere, where you make those decisions, personally. I agree..

The rescue the wife does work for, took in a beautiful Shepherd purebred just about a week ago and that dog, was tops. I hope it receives a great home..

due diligence is the key !


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Scotch and milk... horrible mix.

David Winners


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

David Winners said:


> Scotch and milk... horrible mix.
> 
> David Winners


Bahaha yeah.. sounds AWFUL!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Look at the dog, not the mix.

Quite frequently the rescues and shelters guess wrong anyway, especially if we're talking about puppies. Pinning down the mix in mutt puppies is hard even if you know dogs really, really well, and a lot of volunteers don't.

I place almost zero value on breed mix guesses.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup:




Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> LOL I totally understand...And I will, it should be pretty fun and interesting to say the least. I've wanted to foster for a long time, but never really had the time or space to do so. I just figured that it was time to give back to a living being that needed just a little help in life. I will definitely share some pictures though when the time comes


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics (Apr 13, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Being near Detroit or in Detroit, MI from what I see on; "Hardcore Pawn," you need a 75 - 90 pound aggressive animal, all you can handle and a bit more at times...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it's funny you mentioned HardCore Pawn, they just opened a shop not even a mile away from me


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

LaRen616 said:


> I would be interested in the GSD/BC mixed puppies. Both breeds are incredibly smart and easy to train, should be super cute and possibly furry. :wub:



A friend of mine had what we thought was a GSD/BC mix, well that was her best guess as to what he was. 
She got him as a puppy from Animal Control. who I believe had him labeled as a Lab/GSD mix. As he grew older, he started looking/acting more like a Border Collie. He was VERY high energy, destructive if not given a LOT of mental and physical exercise and a "job", and would herd everyone and everything. 

Here's photos: Dog profile for Sirius, a male Border Collie/Breed Unknown


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

A shelter in my area just got in a litter of 11. Mom is a shepherd mix. Some pups look boxer or pit the rest look BC.

A year or so ago they had bulldog x aussie mix pups. Some favored the bulldog and others the aussie. Cute but odd.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

A while back a shelter here had a litter of GSD/Airedale pups. They were so cute! Like wire-coated GSDs.


----------



## EliteGSD (Apr 26, 2014)

My friend adopted a Labrador/Newfoundland and it ended up having to be put down. Her body was too large to carry her weight and she developed severe hip pain.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Lots of flyball groups breed staffy jack crosses. IMO basically the same as a pit x jack and they are awesome little dogs! I watched one of them jump over 20 feet in a dock dogs competition. And we have a few in agility. Again, awesome little dogs!
I have to say that every border collie lab cross I've met has had issues. The temperaments just don't mesh or something. I own one, and love her dearly, but she is a bit of a genetic mess.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i can only say a gsd and collie mix is pretty awesome for a companion dog.


----------



## Maeuselchen Hasenherz (Mar 9, 2014)

I think all mixes of a relatively small and a big dog can have problems with their bones and joints. I sometimes see a DackelxGSD mix on my walks...the body is like that of a German Shepherd, but its very long and has really short legs...looks like back problems to me.

The breeding of two "high specialists" together can end up difficult together. For example ending up with a highly intelligent, brave and almost bordering aggressive Hunting Terrier in the body of a strong, protective, independent Dog like one of the Easteuropean Herding Dogs.

I think it is easier when the dogs breed included are similiar in their initial breeding purpose/Job and stature. Like Schnauzer and Doberman or Aussiexkelpie or different retriever breeds together. 

What I hate is all these Designer dogs hype right now. these Dogs are almost more expensive than the actual breeds and sometimes I really don't get what the "breeders" had in mind temperamentwise when they breed Poodle and Rottweiler for example.
There are enough cool "designer dogs" in our shelters, There's no need to breed mixes on purpose except if their are really bred for work like the X-ers in Holland f.e.
But I'm just a lay poerson, so there probably tons of other opinions out there.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> . For instance, I saw a puppy on a rescue site that was american bulldog and boxer. The poor little thing looked so awkward, and I couldn't help but think of what future problems might arise. I know there's no specific list of these are mixes to stay away from, but are there certain crossings that are not ideal? I know a friend of mine was complaining because a lot of these designer dogs people don't consider the temperament or underlying health conditions when breeding...Not that the rescues are designer dogs or anything of course.


Well I'am looking for an ABD/Boxer mix out here!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'd stay away from this cross....Doberhuahua.







SuperG


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> So, I am still deciding on which route I want to go as far as bringing in a companion to my family (purchasing from breeder or adopting from shelter). I know that the general theory is mixed breeds tend to be healthier, but I know that is just generalization and any dog is prone to health problems regardless. But there are some mixes that give me a pause. For instance, I saw a puppy on a rescue site that was american bulldog and boxer. The poor little thing looked so awkward, and I couldn't help but think of what future problems might arise. I know there's no specific list of these are mixes to stay away from, but are there certain crossings that are not ideal? I know a friend of mine was complaining because a lot of these designer dogs people don't consider the temperament or underlying health conditions when breeding...Not that the rescues are designer dogs or anything of course.


The HEALTHIEST dogs are going to be well bred purebreds from health tested parents. Hands down. If you want the best guarantee at a healthy dog, you need to go the route.

Otherwise it's a shot in the dark. If you have a lab/golden mix for example, some mutt in a shelter, it could easily have hip dysplasia from the lab and prone to early age hemangiosarcoma from the golden. There's not a magic gene that stops predisposed health problems the second another breeds genetics are tossed in the mix. If you get a cavalier king Charles mix, you're still probably going to have a dog with heart disease.

I see some dogs with some pretty bad genetic diseases since I work with a board certified internal medicine department, and most of them are complete mutts. Not that well bred purebreds are common in my area, but the only one I've had to treat in clinic was a dog from my schutzhund club that had a face laceration 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> Yes, I am definitely looking for a GSD mix if anything, though still up in the fence because I was raised that you spay/neuter after an animal is full grown, and a lot of the rescues want you to do it within 6 months. I am going to be fostering some puppies in the next month or two, and one of the upcoming litters are GSD/BC mixes. I knew this topic was a bit of a reach, there's just some mixes that seem like a bad idea due to both breeds having a slew of health issues or temperament issues.


Keeping a border collie as a pet just seems like a bad idea in general. One of those breeds that just needs to stay in a working ONLY home

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Anubis_Star said:


> Keeping a border collie as a pet just seems like a bad idea in general. One of those breeds that just needs to stay in a working ONLY home
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I disagree with this. 

I have known people with Border Collies that were not working homes but they were active families and their BC's did great in their homes.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I disagree with this.
> 
> I have known people with Border Collies that were not working homes but they were active families and their BC's did great in their homes.


Same here.

No need to punch a clock. They settled in the house just fine and were with active families.

I do love to see a border collie do agility


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Except for wolf hybrids, most mixes are generally watered-down versions of whatever breeds made them up, so few end up "extreme".

I once saw a "Rott/Chow x" on the books at the veterinary hospital. I thought, "Oh perfect, the worst two breeds I can imagine mixed together." But the dog was fine. Friendly and stable. I can only guess that the two breeds cancelled each other out. 

Of course, anytime you mix two breeds of vastly different size/shape, you're bound to have health problems. Like say a Basset/Great Dane mix. Never seen one but I can imagine the joint and skeletal problems that would arise. And anytime I've seen a brachycephalic breed mixed with a normal-faced breed (like Pug x Beagle) in some misguided attempt to "improve" the brachycephalic breed, has been disastrous. Horrible bite and dental problems.

And don't get me started on the whole 'doodle thing. I swear there is some sort of evil synergy going on there, where you get the worst of each breed instead of the best.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> The HEALTHIEST dogs are going to be well bred purebreds from health tested parents. Hands down. If you want the best guarantee at a healthy dog, you need to go the route.


I strongly favor healthy, long lived pb dogs, but on average the truly random bred dogs (real mutts, NOT designer crosses) are healthier, sounder & live longer. Many years back there was an extensive study on this which Dog World (to their credit) covered. I can live with the truth of that & consider it a fair trade off for predictability regarding temperament, conformation, genetic obedience etc. I can't abide the breeders who pay no more than scant lip service to health, longevity, temperament & structural soundness. Unfortunately the evidence of that is all around us. Sadly, our beloved GSDs aren't exempt from the ghastly morass pb breeding has all too often devolved into.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> And anytime I've seen a brachycephalic breed mixed with a normal-faced breed (like Pug x Beagle) in some misguided attempt to "improve" the brachycephalic breed, has been disastrous. Horrible bite and dental problems.
> 
> 
> > That surprises me. The ones I've seen have had much more normal looking jaws & facial structures 'tho I didn't closely examine their teeth. They looked much like the older styled breeds where the faces were short but NOT non-existent. (Things have gone obscenely awry when a dog injures its eyeballs if it bumps head on into a wall).


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

RubyTuesday said:


> I strongly favor healthy, long lived pb dogs, but on average the truly random bred dogs (real mutts, NOT designer crosses) are healthier, sounder & live longer. Many years back there was an extensive study on this which Dog World (to their credit) covered. I can live with the truth of that & consider it a fair trade off for predictability regarding temperament, conformation, genetic obedience etc. I can't abide the breeders who pay no more than scant lip service to health, longevity, temperament & structural soundness. Unfortunately the evidence of that is all around us. Sadly, our beloved GSDs aren't exempt from the ghastly morass pb breeding has all too often devolved into.


 I understand when you say true mutts - not these designer crosses. Someone at work told me the other day they know someone with a Shepadoddle - good grief.

Anyways - growing up we always had good old fashion mutts. I remember my country area having strays. But in all honesty these dogs lived 13 + years with no health issues - I won't even tell you what they were fed :crazy:.

Last year my dad lost his boy at 17 - the little guy showed up under his truck during a thunderstorm. What kind of mutt - no idea. But he was an average size dog.

Because I was getting a purebred dog I was more worried about health issues to be honest.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Courtney said:


> I understand when you say true mutts - not these designer crosses. Someone at work told me the other day they know someone with a Shepadoddle - good grief.
> 
> Anyways - growing up we always had good old fashion mutts. I remember my country area having strays. But in all honesty these dogs lived 13 + years with no health issues - I won't even tell you what they were fed :crazy:.
> 
> ...


I agree with you.

My mom's GSD/Husky mix was just 4 months shy of turning 15 years old. She was healthy up until her last couple of months and she was fed whatever was on sale at the time. We had a Lhaso Apso/Cocker Spaniel/Poodle mix that made it to almost 16 years old before we had to put him to sleep. My aunt had a Doberman/Keeshond mix that was very healthy and she passed away at almost 15 years of age.

I think mixes tend to live longer than purebreds.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

RubyTuesday said:


> I strongly favor healthy, long lived pb dogs, but on average the truly random bred dogs (real mutts, NOT designer crosses) are healthier, sounder & live longer. Many years back there was an extensive study on this which Dog World (to their credit) covered. I can live with the truth of that & consider it a fair trade off for predictability regarding temperament, conformation, genetic obedience etc. I can't abide the breeders who pay no more than scant lip service to health, longevity, temperament & structural soundness. Unfortunately the evidence of that is all around us. Sadly, our beloved GSDs aren't exempt from the ghastly morass pb breeding has all too often devolved into.


I'm going to have to disagree with this because I've just seen the problems first hand. Arthritis and dysplasia and allergies and skin issues.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

The problem is, the majority of purebreds simply aren't well bred from dependent, proven, tested stock. The majority of german shepherds on this forum don't seem like the best bred. Let alone those out in the world. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maeuselchen Hasenherz (Mar 9, 2014)

> The problem is, the majority of purebreds simply aren't well bred from dependent, proven, tested stock. The majority of german shepherds on this forum don't seem like the best bred. Let alone those out in the world.


This.
The most so called "purebred " dogs are actually not bred with the breeding standarts of one of the breeding clubs or they even found clubs just to breed with phaenotypic "GSD-like" dogs that either don't have the respective papers or can't breed in the clubs because they don't have ability, requierements or the money to do the respective tests so that they are allowed to breed. 
Just a very small amount of dogs in contrary to the whole dog population, at least here in Germany, are actually bred in a member club of the FCI. The most are "OOps"-bred or "Oops, we did it again every six months"-bred, and these are dogs without the "breeder" spending much thought on which sire they should take, learning about genetics and/or genetic diseases or caring about finding a dog with the right temperament so that it is actually worth breeding.
I suppose that these dogs make a big part of the so called "sick purebreds".

A mix can be healthy or sick as well as a purebred, but the chance to get a healthy dog with a relativey sound temperament by picking a well tested and a careful bred dog from a good breeder is probably higher than sticking to a mix of two or more breeds of dog, that all come with their genetic "backpack" and that are not tested. 
Mixes, especially puppies, can be like a kinder surprise egg. 
Sweet and cute on the outsite, but you don't know what they've got in them.
I've got a "street mix" here probably loads of different breeds in it...it still got severe HD and a dog with this kind of temperament (fearful but relatively dominent, with a tendency to act forward) really shouldn't be bred, since he could have ended up very dangerous in the wrong hands.
He'll probably not gonna get old. 


The myth that mixes are more healthy than purebred.
I think it's more a unbased theory than actually the truth, because
a) not all the dogs that are said to be purebred are really well bred and/or even pure
b) purebred dogs and their ancestors have more health checks, so even "diseases" that they don't really show and they can live with without impairment (f.e. light HD) when cared for the right way by their owners, get documented. The most Mixes would go with these genetic diseases without being noticed because they don't get these checks.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There was a link to a study posted on FB recently that talked about mixes no longer are healthier than purebreds. Lots of mixes end up with HD/ED. If one or both parents have it, pups can have it. Mixes are not usually health tested or titled (the exception being the competion bred mixes). Reputable breeders take the time to research their dogs linage and try to match character traits that suite eachother, compliment eachother and have the best chance for a good outcome of the breeding pair. Dominant traits will show the majority of the time. Getting a purebred can increase the chances of knowing what your product of the parents will be. 

Actually fostering a litter of pups will show you how pups within the same litter can be so different. It will help you to figure out which character traits are important to you when searching for your own purebred pup.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

RubyTuesday said:


> That surprises me. The ones I've seen have had much more normal looking jaws & facial structures 'tho I didn't closely examine their teeth.


 The ones I have seen usually have gross underbites and malocclusions. It seems that when you breed a brachycephalic breed with a normal breed, the upper and lower jaws grow at vastly different rates, and the jaws do not line up properly at maturity. At least with a Pug, you know you'll be dealing with dental problems, breathing problems, etc. But if you get one of these "designer" breeds like Puggles (Pug x Beagle) thinking that you can avoid such problems, you've been duped. 

I will say that most of them do breathe a little easier since the nasal passages are not as cramped.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I know someone who got a dog for flyball, that was 3/4 Dutchie x 1/4 English Mastiff????

First off it was WAY too big, secondly, the Mastiff in her totally killed the drive, it was just the most mellow dog that had no motivation to go very fast in any direction. lol

I mean...I can at least wrap my head around a GSD x Mali mix, two high drive, serious dogs of relatively similar size and type, but the Dutchie x Mastiff made no sense in any way shape or form. And the people were really surprised the dog didn't work out for flyball (although she was as sweet as can be)


----------

